# OMG!



## leila (Jul 26, 2006)

just had the most horrible thing happen, was in bed and my bf only went OMG look at the size of that and there was this adult loc (MASSIVE) just sat there not a few iches from us, we have never seen adults before so it scared the livings day lights out of me, they have huge wings!  
It must have got free and grown that size! Can they actually fly does anyone know??


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah they can fly... im waiting for my frill to grow as he loves flying things... so will jump around his viv after them


----------



## Bonnie Mitchell (Jul 24, 2006)

Er....yes, the buggers can fly. Remember from when you were a kid, that Bible story about the plagues of locusts snaffling all of the Egyptian crops for the year & everybody starvin? Guess who! :shock: 
Wow, that's weirded me out. I rely on the cat to catch all my escapees. :?


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Bonnie Mitchell said:


> Er....yes, the buggers can fly. Remember from when you were a kid, that Bible story about the plagues of locusts snaffling all of the Egyptian crops for the year & everybody starvin?


Don't think that story would be half as scary if they just walked in and started eating the crops :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bonnie Mitchell (Jul 24, 2006)

:roll: Well..yeah! Anything that flies has to be creepier than something that wanders in. I mean, snails could probably get the job done but it wouldn't have the same impact! :lol: 
Now if snails could fly.....eww, too creepy to consider! :!:


----------



## leila (Jul 26, 2006)

OMG! thats horrible, theres no way I was picking that thing up!


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

I Dont really find locusts scary...but aything larger than a Bumble bee flying around my head often winds up very Dead.....as it does startle me.

I had to dig a Large cricket out of a crvice in my hall late last night.. dont fancy having to get things of the celin...reconfirming the fact that I am not using locusts full stop for any of our reps atleast not have them around more than a day or 2..im all itchy now :S


----------



## Bonnie Mitchell (Jul 24, 2006)

So you were digging crickets out of your crevice...mmm, takes allsorts to make a world :lol: 
Sorry, Dean/Trese, it was just too odd a mental picture not to post. :twisted: 
Back to locusts, littlelinnies, just how big was this creature? I mean I can picture 'em being about 2-3" long, is it bigger than that? What happened to it, did you do a Dean & splat it or is it still wandering round your house, terrorising the cat? :?


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Well Ive had a few large locusts at about 2 inches and they didn't even have the wings yet... I know they can get really big.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Umn..cheers for that 
It was a hole in the wall...dunno how long it had been there...down by the radiator, looks like the bricks are ****ed...glad we rent 

I think they get a max of 3.5 inches but thats big for a bug...especially a flying one..


----------



## leila (Jul 26, 2006)

It was a good three inches long and had HUGE wings, I mean HUGE wings, it was horrible!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

lol If my hubby ain't caught escapee's then Dweezil (The dog) grabs them quick and chomps them down! :lol:


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

ive never had chance to have escapees my leos eat em that fast :lol: :lol: (i mean size 2 locust btw lol)


----------



## Apoca6 (Aug 30, 2006)

well worse things you could end up in bed with


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

LMAO !! I use them all the time for my sav monitor - the bigger the better :twisted: I don't worry about picking up any size locust now and let them crawl on me - but crix :shock: UGH!!!!


----------



## Bonnie Mitchell (Jul 24, 2006)

Funny that, I find locusts less repulsive than crix. Wonder if it's worth a vote?
Can pick 'em both up, no probs. It's only a worry when the mother in law comes to visit & a cricket turns up in her bed.  
Maybe I should stop putting them there? :twisted:


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

If she gets used to them and the crix don't have an effect anymore, let me know - I've recently been using some lovely LARGE roaches for my Sav - I'm sure they're good for mothers-in-law too  I'll try it with mine and let ya know :lol: :twisted:


----------

